# Ferrari 360 Spider-Winter protection.



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,

This nice one is booked for a winter protection and interior detailing.
The car is showing some light defects that will be attended in the future.

Holograms due a previous polishing (not the best possible)


























Swirls and light scratches.











































Chemical guys "Bug Bugger" is applied tho soften insects tar and resins










Car is foamed and cleaned with two buckets and grit-guard










































Engine bay cleaned whith Meguiar´s Degraser and dressed with Chemical Guys V.R.p


















After


















Dressing+cloth


















before


















Sunroof cleaned with textile cleaner and protected.


























claybar, Soft one is used










I prefer with soapy water










Car is rinsed again and wiped with Isopropil alcohol, prepared for glaze, seal and wax.










prepared



















glaze with Chemical guys glosworkz 










body and rims sealed


















Waxed with Dodoo´s "Hard Candy"


















1st coat










2nd coat










Wheels and arches degrased, then cleaned with Neutral Ph Chemical Guys´s Diablo.


































Interior parts Waxed, added protection.


























































Interior vacumed and cleaned.


















Finish



















































































but holograms still there...for now.

Hope you enjoyed,

Tnank´s for watching!


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

photo's aren't working buddy. i love these things so can't wait to see the pics


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

ouch!
ok, few minutes to upload again.


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Working now!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice finish Gasch:thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

One of my all time favourite cars, superb job you have done there, well done.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> Nice finish Gasch:thumb:


Hi mate ,thanks for your kind comments, I love your work!:thumb:


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Mike k said:


> One of my all time favourite cars, superb job you have done there, well done.


Thank´s Mike, :car:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

im not day dreaming but has it got 360 CS mirrors on?


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> im not day dreaming but has it got 360 CS mirrors on?


Not dreaming mate, also the new bumper is allready painted wonderfully by Rafa and ready to mount in. Tomorrow I´ll take a foto for you.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing protection detail, the car looks totally different now.

Excellent work, the paints very glossy and red now.

Whats the durability of dodo juice hard candy, never tryed any of dodo juice products, is this used for a winter wax.


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a amazing protection detail, the car looks totally different now.
> 
> Excellent work, the paints very glossy and red now.
> 
> Whats the durability of dodo juice hard candy, never tryed any of dodo juice products, is this used for a winter wax.


Thank´s mate, claybar did most of the job.

Hard Candy is a well durable wax whith a nice gloss enhancement that works really well on all colours.
If you´re looking for durability at the samee price range I`ll go for Dodo Juice Supernatural Carnauba Wax or Collinite 845.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Nice finish GASCH :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

great job, if it was mine it certainly would'nt see winter


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> im not day dreaming but has it got 360 CS mirrors on?


Bumper


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

wish wash said:


> great job, if it was mine it certainly would'nt see winter


Yeah, It´s like a jewell.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GASCH said:


> Hi mate ,thanks for your kind comments, I love your work!:thumb:


*
And I love your work as well Gasch :thumb:*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks fantastic..


----------

